

Bitcoin is not compatible with the State - wslh
http://blog.oleganza.com/post/93767945708/bitcoin-is-not-compatible-with-the-state

======
vinceguidry
Is it even possible for Bitcoin, or any theoretical crypto-currency, to
replace fiat currency on the scale we use it at?

------
kolev
It's not compatible with any country outside of those suffering from
hyperinflation. The problem with Bitcoin is its speculative element. I
understand it can't keep its bold claims implementing a currency board, but if
Bitcoin was tied to the dollar, billions would be using it already.

